

Better to be Prepared: When Zombies Attack - kumarski
http://www.orcomplete.com/discussion/sertalpbilal/better-to-be-prepared-when-zombies-attack#comment-4900

======
kumarski
Here's a link to the zombie infection simulation tool:
[http://kevan.org/proce55ing/zombies/](http://kevan.org/proce55ing/zombies/)

